# New 75 gallon American Cichlid Tank. (Pictures)



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just bought a 75 gallon aquarium and got it set up so I figured I would post a few pictures up (not the best..) and see what people thought.

1 EBJD
1 Bleekeri
1 Pink Convict
1 Green Terror
1 Firemouth
2 Yoyo Loach
1 Clown LOach
2 Pleco[/img]

Here are some pics.


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

make sure u watch some of those fish around that ebjd. especially the firemouth and green terror. ebjd's are a lot more fragile and less aggressive then regular jds. u might already know this. you got some beautiful fish. just stay on watch lol about how big is that green terror


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice setup and fishes.

Is that a regular 75? Pretty sure it's just the angle of picture that makes it look longer than normal.


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

*cichlid_kid96*:

Yeah the electric blues aren't as aggressive as I wish they were! I recently sold my bjd to free up space and aggression in the tank. Now, all the fish are getting along well. I'm hoping that all of my fish grow quickly and continue to develop good coloring.

The green terror is a juvenile.. about an inch and a half long?

*Mad About Cichlids*:

Thanks! I appreciate it. It is a regular 75. 4ft by 18in. I wish it was longer though!!! maybe someday I'll upgrade to a 120 gallon!


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I love green terrors I wish I could have one. Maybe one day


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Chunkanese*:
Me too! I had been looking around town for a while and finally found one!

It is a pretty good looking juvenile. I can't wait to see it mature. I'll certainly post pictures as it does!


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

yea it took a couple of months for my lfs to finally get some


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

*cichlid_kid96*: 
How many do you have? Do you have any pictures that you could post?


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

i have one gt ill get a pic in a second


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

*cichlid_kid96*
Thanks for posting! The stripes on your GT look really cool. How long have you had it for?


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

*** had it him for about 4 or 5 months. i took that pic like last month though


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

*cichlid_kid96*
how big of a tank do you have it in? tank mates?

Have you seen a steady/quick growth?

I am so anxious for mine to grow


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

mines in a 90 gallon but im switching to a 125 tuesday. lets put it this way i have way to many right now lol. but in the 125 i want to end up having my texas, gt, oscar, and maybe a jag. his growth rate is actually pretty fast for i gt. he was about 1 inch when i got him and now hes about 4 inches


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

yours is a silver saum right


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

I wish I could have a fish tank that took up a whole wall... there just is never enough room for all of the fish that I want! haha

How do you tell the difference from a "Silver Saum/Gold Saum/Green Terror?"


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

*cichlid_kid96*

To be honest, I'm not sure. How do you tell the difference?


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Its actually pretty easy. I think the only difference between the two is silver saum has a white/silver line on its top fin and back fin. Gold saum have an orange/gold line


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, that's what I thought. My GT is still a juvenile so it is hard to really say. His fins look orange to me on the edges though (the top one is definitely orange. back one looks silver almost..)


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

he could be a mix between the two but he just might not have that much orange because hes small


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll post a picture sometime in the future once he grows some


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

My GT is growing really fast!! Picture soon?!


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

sweet cant wait to see the pic opcorn:


----------

